# The Four Corners Monument (USA)



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

The only spot where you can be in four different states at the same time, Arizona, Colorado, Utah and New Mexico...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/12/the-four-corners-monument.html




> The Four Corners Monument is the only place in the United States where you can be in four different states at the same time -Arizona, Colorado, New Mexico and Utah. This is the place where the corners of the four state meet. A granite and brass monument has been erected to mark the spot.
> 
> The novelty of these intersecting boundaries makes Four Corners a popular tourist destination. The monument is located in the desert on the Navajo Indian Reservation, and despite its remote location and lack of facilities (there is no electricity or running water, and no telephones or cell phone coverage), hundreds of tourists pour past the admissions gate every hour because of the unique photo opportunities the site provides.
> 
> “The Monument seems to evoke strong emotions in people,” reads the guide to the monument on travel encyclopaedia Wiki Travel. “Visitors are either vastly underwhelmed by this attraction, even angry they drove so far out of their way to see so little, or they are inordinately pleased with running from state to state and having their picture taken.”


----------

